# Happy Summerween!!!!



## Lokai (Sep 22, 2020)

It coming close -time to start looking at what you want to be and design this year! Make this Halloween matter!!!1


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

**** I gotta make that Krampus mask


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm doing the Voodoo Swamp theme this year and I already know what my next two years themes are going to be as well...Reaper Island and Corpsewood Hollow (farm theme). I like to plan in advance and think about what I can reuse from previous years and also be on the lookout for great props that I can buy in advance on the cheap. For instance, I bought some flamingos at the Dollar Tree a few days ago that I will paint black and turn into skeletons for next year's Reaper Island, LOL. 

I started working on props for this year right after I put away my Halloween stuff last year. I took a pause for a few months, but started back up a month or two ago. I do an inside home haunt for our friends and my daughter's friends but it's not open to the public. Our house is arranged so they can go room to room and never have to double back which I love. We live on the outskirts of town and barely have any trick or treaters (just the kids in our tiny neighborhood, like maybe 10 tops!) so it's no use going "public". I normally keep the theme a secret but this year I told my friends what the theme is because some of them said it would be cool for them to dress up for the theme. It will be interesting to see how that turns out. 

I plan on being a voodoo priestess. I haven't fully decided on what all my scare actors will be but know for sure I will have a swamp hag, swamp creature (kid in guille suit), and Papa Legba. The other options I am considering are a witch doctor, Baron Samedi, Voodoo doll and something along the lines of the creepy bride in the cemetery in the movie The Serpeant and the Rainbow. 

I am hopeful this year is the year that I will have time to showcase what I come up with. Can't wait to see what everyone else is doing this year!


----------

